# nie pochwaliłas mi się taka piekną sesją



## dango1

Kasia, nie pochwaliłas mi się taka piekną sesją!

As you can understand "Kasia" is the name, but the rest ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dreamlike

In your context, "Sesja" most likely means "a photo shoot", and the sentence translates into English as:

"Kasia, you didn't tell me that you had (gone on) such a nice photo shoot (photo session).

Somebody took a lot of pictures of her, possibly in a professional manner, and she just didn't boast about it.


----------



## dango1

dreamlike said:


> In your context, "Sesja" most likely means "photo shoot", and the sentence translates into English as:
> 
> "Kasia, you didn't tell me that you had (gone on) such a nice photo shoot (photo session).
> 
> Somebody took a lot of pictures of her, possibly in a professional manner, and she just didn't boast about it.



Thank you so much


----------



## dreamlike

Does it fit in your context?  Because the explanation I've offered doesn't have to be correct. (although it probably is).


----------



## LilianaB

dango1 said:


> Kasia, nie pochwaliłas mi się taka piekną sesją!
> 
> As you can understand "Kasia" is the name, but the rest ?
> Thanks in advance.



Hi. I personally think it means -- "you did not tell my that you passed all your university exams very well" (sesja -- exam session).


----------



## dreamlike

No, it's far less likely that "sesja" has been used here to mean "exam session" -- the word "piękna" indicates otherwise, it fits better with "photo session" rather than "exam session". 

Of course, with no context whatsoever it's hard to tell, and we can't rule out this possibility, but it's rather unlikely.


----------



## LilianaB

I wouldn't be so sure. Context is really needed. Is Kasia a model or a university student?


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, a bit more of the context would not go amiss. 
To elicit the meaning you're talking about, Lil, I'd add "zdaną". _Nie pochwaliłaś mi się tak pięknie zdaną sesją!_


----------

